# Raw Emu safe?



## MarieLovesChis (Mar 25, 2014)

Just wondering if anyone knows if it’s okay to feed raw emu meat? The place I get my green tripe from has it and I was thinking about getting some for variety. I know there’s a few meats that aren’t recommended raw because of certain parasites but I’ve never seen anything about emu.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

It's fine to feed. The place I order from carries it also, I believe.


----------



## MarieLovesChis (Mar 25, 2014)

Great! I emailed them too and they said everything they sell is intended for human consumption and USDA inspected. So, basically no more risky than what we get at the grocery store :thumb:


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Sounds like you have a protein source!


----------

